# Training Post-Neutering



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Trained a little in the backyard tonight. Flip's poodle girlfriend was outside and we were still able to train! It wasn't a totally miraculous turn about - , he still wanted to take off to go watch her through the fence, but this time if he tried to leave he would immediately come back when called, and we could actually get through the exercises. In the past, when his poodle doodle girl was out, I had to keep him on a long line and do just the very very basics. Otherwise he would take off with his chest puffed out, running circles along the fence line, and he was totally deaf to me so I would have to go walk him down and grab him. What a relief he showed a minute amount of control tonight.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad it is helping. Maybe now you won't be as hesitant to enter him in another show.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Further proof of what I've had a suspicion of all along. Neutering improves dogs ability to HEAR......


----------



## AlinaRichy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello Loisiana. sorry, I am posting this message here.I am new and not sure if the private message was delivered or not.I just wanted to let you know that I am also from Lake Charles ,LA. If you would like to meet or talk, please, let me know.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How long has it been post-neuter? Hope he starts to forget about the ladies and focus more on training!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

AlinaRichy said:


> Hello Loisiana. sorry, I am posting this message here.I am new and not sure if the private message was delivered or not.I just wanted to let you know that I am also from Lake Charles ,LA. If you would like to meet or talk, please, let me know.


That is awesome! I just posted in your intro thread


----------



## AlinaRichy (Sep 11, 2011)

Jodie,I am very much interested! In fact, I was just serching through Calcasieu Kennel Club and found your name there.More than that, I also left you a message. Please call me or just send me information about training on Saturday.I hope you will be there,right? You can send info on my e-mail as well :[email protected]
Thank you very much
Alina


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wakemup said:


> Further proof of what I've had a suspicion of all along. Neutering improves dogs ability to HEAR......


Ha, I'm with ya there! 

Celeste Meade always says she thinks the larger the balls, the stupider the boys act. And the vet said Flip was "very well endowed"


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Now come on, if you believe the anti-neutering folks, you are just a bad trainer! Intact males are just as obedient as neutered males and you mutilated your dog for your own convenience!

If you believe that-I've got this bridge to sell...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> Now come on, if you believe the anti-neutering folks, you are just a bad trainer! ...


Well that's true enough  I'm sure in the right hands he could have been a perfectly behaved intact boy. But I'm willing to admit my weaknesses!

And the boy is still a total rascal!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm. My girls are both spayed and they still aren't trained properly! I guess *I'm* the bad trainer!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Well that's true enough  I'm sure in the right hands he could have been a perfectly behaved intact boy. But I'm willing to admit my weaknesses!


I think given a choice of waiting until my dog is 5 before I trust him off leash around other dogs or neutering him when he's two and having fun in the ring now, I think that would be an easy decision.  Some dogs are crazier than others. I'm sure you wouldn't want him any other way.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I think given a choice of waiting until my dog is 5 before I trust him off leash around other dogs or neutering him when he's two and having fun in the ring now, I think that would be an easy decision.  Some dogs are crazier than others. I'm sure you wouldn't want him any other way.


That might depend on the moment you ask me :uhoh:

I am currently filling out the entry form for our first show back since July. It is my local club and I have him entered in 5 classes over the weekend (2 rally novice, wc novice, wc open, and grad open) plus three runs in the match Friday (novice, open, utility). We will be tired by the end of the weekend! I still don't trust him enough to put him back in regular novice (he's still totally insane), but hopefully this will help build my confidence back up in him. Or totally deflate it...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys will be fine.... BREATHE....LOL!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> Now come on, if you believe the anti-neutering folks, you are just a bad trainer! Intact males are just as obedient as neutered males and you mutilated your dog for your own convenience!
> 
> If you believe that-I've got this bridge to sell...


Then according to those people ... I am a good trainer...ROFL.. Okay you almost had me for a second until I remembered what you do for a living....
...chuckles...and read the last line...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Then according to those people ... I am a good trainer......


uhhhhh......

well obviously not, I mean come on can't you do more with that boy than get him ranked in the top 10 all breed in the nation, intact and all. Maybe you should apply yourself a little :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> uhhhhh......
> 
> well obviously not, I mean come on can't you do more with that boy than get him ranked in the top 10 all breed in the nation, intact and all. Maybe you should apply yourself a little :


 
Said boy has decided he forgot every little thing about tracking he learned..:doh:....You know what I am blaming...LOL!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You guys are missing it. Dooley's point system is such that if he garners enough points, his manhood will go away, as most the time it is that which earned him a point. To date he has aquired 7 1/2 points.

Jodie, guess you didn't 'splain it good enough to Flip.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so glad you posted the results you are getting from Flip. Jonah just turned 3 and since I've decide he isn't "good enough" structurally to show in the breed ring, I'm going to neuter him. I'm hoping that it will lower is distractability and things that go with intact males. How soon before you can start his jumping and higher impact activities?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been reading this thread and enjoying it, but Tito gets to keep his boy parts. If he were any more non-reactive, he'd be dead, so I don't think removing them would make much difference with him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And if Flip were any more reactive he'd be dead too 

Laura, I'm telling ya, Flip getting up during stays to sniff Yvonne's dog's "parts" was worth 57 points right there.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Touche!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've been reading this thread and enjoying it, but Tito gets to keep his boy parts. If he were any more non-reactive, he'd be dead, so I don't think removing them would make much difference with him.


Same thing with Titan..LOL.. The only "bad" thing he does is the teeth chattering after ground sniffing at a all breed show.. And then he hides his face while he's doing it... he will completely turn his body so his butt is facing me so I can't see him doing it.....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> And if Flip were any more reactive he'd be dead too
> 
> Laura, I'm telling ya, Flip getting up during stays to sniff Yvonne's dog's "parts" was worth 57 points right there.


yeah more like 500 instant points...:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito even CHATTERS in slow motion!!! I should take a video of it some day, it's hilarious. It's just a real slow almost chewing motion. Hard to describe, but funny as heck.



Titan1 said:


> Same thing with Titan..LOL.. The only "bad" thing he does is the teeth chattering after ground sniffing at a all breed show.. And then he hides his face while he's doing it... he will completely turn his body so his butt is facing me so I can't see him doing it.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Boys are silly.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Boys are silly.


In ALL species


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> In ALL species


Yep. This is reaffirmed every day.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I took Flip to our training group today. We started out with a utility run through. This was the first time ever in his life that we did a run through and I did not have to work really hard to keep him with me and make him stay focused on his work. We just moved easily from exercise to exercise and he did what he was supposed to do. The only little blip we had was once between exercises he stopped to sniff some crumbs on the ground, but he came the instant I called him.

His work was really nice too. We started with directed jumping, and I can't fault him for anything on his go-outs, which are a constant source of trouble for us. Moving the location of his sticks seemed to have really helped. He passed the utility run through with mostly just half pointers on fronts/finishes. The only thing that possibly could have been a substantial is when doing his sit signal, he sometimes does it by leaping into the air and landing into the sit (all four paws actually come off the ground). That in itself isn't so much a problem, but when he does that he tends to have some forward motion to it. Not enough to be an NQ, but enough for most judges to score it. If I do a lot of double sits in practice (making him scoot back in the sit when I give the second signal), that seems to help him jump back instead of forward. I had slacked off on doing that the last couple of weeks but I guess I'll need to get back to doing it again.

Everything in open was nice too, with the exception of the broad jump. I kind of forgot to train that at all the last six weeks :uhoh: So his jumping was pretty messed up. I better go set the broad jump up again in the backyard so I remember to train it.

On stays we did a sit-down-sit sequence, and I moved him to a different location in the line up each time so he could practice being next to different dogs. A couple of times he attempted an air sniff when next to a new dog, but one verbal correction and he would immediately stop and ignore the dog for the rest of the stay. 

So I don't know how much is actually from the neutering, how much is from just growing up and maturing some, and how much is just from the fact that it's still in the nineties here and not all that much fun to act up in the heat, but he is definately the most under control and focused as he has been his entire life.

Of course he's still wild and crazy Flip at heart. After a morning full of training we went to lunch at a friends house and I let him run around on thier property, and still when we got home he started running circles around the backyard so hard and fast he was kicking up dirt clouds through the grass. That's my Flipper Boy


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think Flip read what I typed about him and thought I was bragging on him just a little too much. Of course he knows how to remedy that. He kept running into the dog room, rustling around for a few seconds, and then running back into the living room chewing on something. I just went to check on what he was doing, and he had found Conner's good (read: expensive) braided leather leash I used for showing and was chewing off bite-sized pieces and bringing them back to the living room for a snack.

Some things never change :no:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's afraid of what he will lose NEXT if he doesn't behave


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> he's afraid of what he will lose NEXT if he doesn't behave


I had considered getting his nose chopped off, but I thought that might interfer with his ability to do articles.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

More than once I have threatened to have Tito neutered...without the help of a vet....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I had to say after a disasterous fun match today is the only time my boy stopped staring wild-eyed at the dangerous streaks of bright sunlight on the ceiling was right after he got to visit with two pretty girls outside the ring. They got his attention off the ceiling long enough to settle him down just enough for us to go into the ring for an offleash run. 

I only wish he'd pay more attention to other dogs outside the ring. He could pick up a thing or two...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> One thing I had to say after a disasterous fun match today is the only time my boy stopped staring wild-eyed at the dangerous streaks of bright sunlight on the ceiling was right after he got to visit with two pretty girls outside the ring. They got his attention off the ceiling long enough to settle him down just enough for us to go into the ring for an offleash run.
> 
> I only wish he'd pay more attention to other dogs outside the ring. He could pick up a thing or two...


LOL... be careful what you wish for...


----------

